# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تبصره نحوه استفاده از دیپلم مجدد خیلی ابهام داره.از سنجش بپرسید.

## Janvaljan

*سلام دوستان من قبلاً با توجه بهتبصره 5 صفحه 14  دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور، تاپیکی در مورد شرط تظابق بین دیپلم مجدد با گروه ازمایشی کنکور  زده بودم* *که با توجه به گفته صحیح برخی دوستان به نظرم اومد اظهار نظر بنده در زدن اون تاپیک چندان درست نیست به همین خاطر از مدیریت محترم خواستم اون تاپیک رو کلاً قفل کنن تا بیشتر باعث سردر گمی دوستان دیپلم مجدد گرفته نشه.

این تبصره  کمی ابهام داره .

** ولی چیزی که الان مشخص و قطعیه اینه که بچه هایی که دیپلم  اصلیشون تجربیه  ، دیگه با داشتن دیپلم مجدد ریاضی یا دیپلم  مجدد انسانی نمیتونن در کنکور شرکت کنن و حتماً باید برای شرکت در کنکور  تجربی همون دیپلم اصلیشونو مجبورن استفاده کنن. * *(این دوستان باید چشم امیدشون به اجرای ترمیم معدل باشه)
**

اما در مورد بچه های ریاضی یا انسانی که مثلاً طرف دیپلم اصلیش ریاضی بوده  بعد دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفته یا برعکس دیپلم اصلیش انسانی بوده بعد دیپلم  مجدد ریاضی گرفته ، این قانون الان واضح و صریح معین نکرده مثلاً اگر بخوای کنکور تجربی  ثبت نام کنی ، باید از کدومش استفاده کنی. ایا از هر کدوم که خواستی میشه استفاده کنی  یا فقط مجبوری از همون دیپلم اصلیت استفاده کنی .* *البته به گفته برخی  دوستان میگن این دسته از داوطلبا مشکلی ندارن و از هر دیپلمشون که خواستن میتونن استفاده کنن ولی خب در نهایت بهتره از خود سنجش   پرسید.*

----------


## legend528

سلام.
من رشته ی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی بوده با معدل کتبی 17.04.سال 90 فارغ التحصیل شدم و مشمول سابقه ی پیش دانشگاهی نمیشم.
الان برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.همه ی درسای سال سوم تجربی رو برام زدن که امتحان بدم.می خوام معدلم رو برای کنکور 96 تجربی بیارم بالای 19.الان برام سوال پیش اومده اگر دیپلم تجربی بگیرم آیا برای دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهیم هم برم دوباره تجربی بگیرم؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام.
> من رشته ی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی بوده با معدل کتبی 17.04.سال 90 فارغ التحصیل شدم و مشمول سابقه ی پیش دانشگاهی نمیشم.
> الان برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.همه ی درسای سال سوم تجربی رو برام زدن که امتحان بدم.می خوام معدلم رو برای کنکور 96 تجربی بیارم بالای 19.الان برام سوال پیش اومده اگر دیپلم تجربی بگیرم آیا برای دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهیم هم برم دوباره تجربی بگیرم؟


نه نیازی به گرفتن مدرک پیش تجربی نیست.  مگر این که سال دیگه باز قانون رو عوض کنن که بعیده این قانون عوض بشه.

----------


## khaan

من از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن کسی که یه دیپلم انسانی و یه تجربی داره با هرکدومش میتونه ریاضی شرکت کنه و مشکلی نیست. فقط کسی که دیپلم اولش مثلا تجربی بوده باشه اگه بخواد در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه باید همون دیپلم اول رو وارد کنه. این تبصره به سفارش شخص آقای عمادی بوده و برای مقابله با کسایی که میخواستن از طریق دیپلم مجدد قانون رو دور بزنن. 
برای اولین بار تو زندگیم خوش شانسی آوردم! دیپلم اول من ریاضی بود و امسال مجدد تجربی گرفتم (البته هنوز سوابق رو وارد سامانه ساهت نکردن) الان فقط حق دارم با دیپلم تجربیم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم که خدا رو شکر امسال نمره های خوبی توش گرفتم. البته با کمک رئیس محترم حوزه که 7 نمره فیزیک بهم رسوند. زمین شناسی هم کلا صفر بودم با کمک بازرس آموزش پرورش تونستم 11 بگیرم و فارغ التحصیل بشم.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام.
> من رشته ی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی بوده با معدل کتبی 17.04.سال 90 فارغ التحصیل شدم و مشمول سابقه ی پیش دانشگاهی نمیشم.
> الان برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.همه ی درسای سال سوم تجربی رو برام زدن که امتحان بدم.می خوام معدلم رو برای کنکور 96 تجربی بیارم بالای 19.الان برام سوال پیش اومده اگر دیپلم تجربی بگیرم آیا برای دانشگاه باید پیش دانشگاهیم هم برم دوباره تجربی بگیرم؟



واسه کنکور امسال (کنکور95) لازم نیست که شما پیش تجربی رو هم داشته باشی...!!!

ولی واسه کنکور 96 ، حتی ملائک آسمان هم خبر موثقی ندارن...!!!

آخه اینجا ایران است و مسئولین محترم سبقه ی طولانی در بازی با روح و روان کنکوری  ها و البته در بستن تمام روزنه های امید جوانان دارن...!!!

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن کسی که یه دیپلم انسانی و یه تجربی داره با هرکدومش میتونه ریاضی شرکت کنه و مشکلی نیست. فقط کسی که دیپلم اولش مثلا تجربی بوده باشه اگه بخواد در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه باید همون دیپلم اول رو وارد کنه. این تبصره به سفارش شخص آقای عمادی بوده و برای مقابله با کسایی که میخواستن از طریق دیپلم مجدد قانون رو دور بزنن. 
> برای اولین بار تو زندگیم خوش شانسی آوردم! دیپلم اول من ریاضی بود و امسال مجدد تجربی گرفتم (البته هنوز سوابق رو وارد سامانه ساهت نکردن) الان فقط حق دارم با دیپلم تجربیم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم که خدا رو شکر امسال نمره های خوبی توش گرفتم. البته با کمک رئیس محترم حوزه که 7 نمره فیزیک بهم رسوند. زمین شناسی هم کلا صفر بودم با کمک بازرس آموزش پرورش تونستم 11 بگیرم و فارغ التحصیل بشم.


سلام جناب خان 

ارادتمند ... 

خوشحالم از اینکه حداقل شما یکی شانس اوردی...

راستی اینکه میگن امسال کسایی که مدرک کارشناسی شون رواز دانشگاه دولتی گرفته باشن ، نمی تونن واسه مثلا پزشکی دانشگاه دولتی اقدام کنن ، رو شنیدین ...؟؟؟
میخواستم ببینم این موضوع شامل شما هم می شه ...؟؟؟
راستی می شه بگین نمراتتون واسه دیپ مجدد توی هر درس چند شده ... ؟؟؟
(آخه یکی از بچه ها بود میگفت که درس ادبیات رو خیلی سخت داده بودن داخل دی)

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khaan


من از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن کسی که یه دیپلم انسانی و یه تجربی داره با هرکدومش میتونه ریاضی شرکت کنه و مشکلی نیست. فقط کسی که دیپلم اولش مثلا تجربی بوده باشه اگه بخواد در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه باید همون دیپلم اول رو وارد کنه. این تبصره به سفارش شخص آقای عمادی بوده و برای مقابله با کسایی که میخواستن از طریق دیپلم مجدد قانون رو دور بزنن. 
برای اولین بار تو زندگیم خوش شانسی آوردم! دیپلم اول من ریاضی بود و امسال مجدد تجربی گرفتم (البته هنوز سوابق رو وارد سامانه ساهت نکردن) الان فقط حق دارم با دیپلم تجربیم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم که خدا رو شکر امسال نمره های خوبی توش گرفتم. البته با کمک رئیس محترم حوزه که 7 نمره فیزیک بهم رسوند. زمین شناسی هم کلا صفر بودم با کمک بازرس آموزش پرورش تونستم 11 بگیرم و فارغ التحصیل بشم.


 @Weed Master  @daniad
 

Be ga raftim*

----------


## Egotist

> *
>  @Weed Master  @daniad
>  
> 
> Be ga raftim*


هرچی میخام بیخیالی طی کنم و خودمو گول بزنم

اما نمیشه!

حیف :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Am111r

> *
>  @Weed Master  @daniad
>  
> 
> Be ga raftim*


عرق بخور میشوره میبره پایین

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Am111r


عرق بخور میشوره میبره پایین


خودش مهم نی !! 
سوزشش مسئله س !*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *سلام دوستان من قبلاً با توجه بهتبصره 5 صفحه 14  دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور، تاپیکی در مورد شرط تظابق بین دیپلم مجدد با گروه ازمایشی کنکو.....**ی ندارن و از هر دیپلمشون که خواستن میتونن استفاده کنن ولی خب در نهایت بهتره از خود سنجش   پرسید.*


فک کنم تفسیر درستش میشه این مطلبی که *اینجا* نوشته شده.شماره 6شو بخونین

----------


## khaan

> سلام جناب خان 
> 
> ارادتمند ... 
> 
> خوشحالم از اینکه حداقل شما یکی شانس اوردی...
> 
> راستی اینکه میگن امسال کسایی که مدرک کارشناسی شون رواز دانشگاه دولتی گرفته باشن ، نمی تونن واسه مثلا پزشکی دانشگاه دولتی اقدام کنن ، رو شنیدین ...؟؟؟
> میخواستم ببینم این موضوع شامل شما هم می شه ...؟؟؟
> راستی می شه بگین نمراتتون واسه دیپ مجدد توی هر درس چند شده ... ؟؟؟
> (آخه یکی از بچه ها بود میگفت که درس ادبیات رو خیلی سخت داده بودن داخل دی)


این قانون شامل من نمیشد از اولشم چون من مدرکم رو شبانه گرفتم نه روزانه. لیسانس تربیت بدنی از دانشگاه تهران در مقطع کارشناسی نوبت دوم شبانه دارم.
دیپلم مجدد هم بعد از اعتراض زیست 19.75  فیزیک 19.25 شیمی 19.25 ریاضی 20 عربی 17.75 و زمین شناسی 11 شدم.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> این قانون شامل من نمیشد از اولشم چون من مدرکم رو شبانه گرفتم نه روزانه. لیسانس تربیت بدنی از دانشگاه تهران در مقطع کارشناسی نوبت دوم شبانه دارم.
> دیپلم مجدد هم بعد از اعتراض زیست 19.75  فیزیک 19.25 شیمی 19.25 ریاضی 20 عربی 17.75 و زمین شناسی 11 شدم.


حسابی گل کاشتی...!!!
یعنی با این حساب ادبیات رو تطبیق زدی دیگه ... 

موفق باشی ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

مهم:داوطلبانی   که دارای بیش از یک دیپلم هستند بر اساس تبصره 5 ص 14 دفترچه کنکور  سراسری  95 باید بدانند که با هر یک از دیپلم هایی که قصد شرکت در کنکور را  دارند  فقط در همان گروه ازمایشی هم نام با عنوان دیپلم توانایی شرکت را   دارند(مثلا فردی اگر دیپلم تجربی داشته باشد و دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرد؛در   صورت ثبت نام با دیپلم شماره ی 1 فقط در گروه ازمایشی تجربی حق شرکت   دارد.اگر با دیپلم دوم خود ثبت نام کند نیز فقط در گروه ازمایشی انسانی   توانایی شرکت دارد)؛اما سایر داوطلبان که دارای یک دیپلم هستند میتوانند   بنابر علاقه در هر یک از گروه های ازمایشی ریاضی؛تجربی؛انسانی شرکت کنند و   محدودیتی در این مورد ندارند.

----------


## mpaarshin

> این قانون شامل من نمیشد از اولشم چون من مدرکم رو شبانه گرفتم نه روزانه. لیسانس تربیت بدنی از دانشگاه تهران در مقطع کارشناسی نوبت دوم شبانه دارم.
> دیپلم مجدد هم بعد از اعتراض زیست 19.75  فیزیک 19.25 شیمی 19.25 ریاضی 20 عربی 17.75 و زمین شناسی 11 شدم.


خوش بحالت نمرات من همش یازده دوازده حسرت نمراتتو ادم میخوره  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دیپلم مجدد هم بعد از اعتراض زیست 19.75  فیزیک 19.25 شیمی 19.25 ریاضی 20 عربی 17.75 و زمین شناسی 11 شدم.


من شکواییه نوشتم و پر کردم دادم دادگستری و هر جا که لازم بوده اعتراض کردم!...به هیچ وجه اجازه نمیدم  که داوطلبان تجربی نتونن دیپ مجدد بگیرن ولی داوطلبای رشته ی ریاضی یا انسانی بتونن با دیپ مجدد بیان تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن.!!..عدالت باید برای همه یکسان باشه...به زودی این قانون هم از بین میره...گفتم که در جریان باشی و الکی دلتو خوش نکنی! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khaan

> من شکواییه نوشتم و پر کردم دادم دادگستری و هر جا که لازم بوده اعتراض کردم!...به هیچ وجه اجازه نمیدم  که داوطلبان تجربی نتونن دیپ مجدد بگیرن ولی داوطلبای رشته ی ریاضی یا انسانی بتونن با دیپ مجدد بیان تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن.!!..عدالت باید برای همه یکسان باشه...به زودی این قانون هم از بین میره...گفتم که در جریان باشی و الکی دلتو خوش نکنی!


ممنون لطف کردی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ممنون لطف کردی


اگر تو دیدی این قانون هم قبل از کنکور 95 و ثبت نام دور دوم کنکور که توی اسفنده لغو نشد هر چی نمیخوای بیا به من بگو!!!!

----------


## khaan

> اگر تو دیدی این قانون هم قبل از کنکور 95 و ثبت نام دور دوم کنکور که توی اسفنده لغو نشد هر چی نمیخوای بیا به من بگو!!!!


ثبت نام دور دوم خیلی وقته وجود نداره !

----------


## drmoslem

> این قانون شامل من نمیشد از اولشم چون من مدرکم رو شبانه گرفتم نه روزانه. لیسانس تربیت بدنی از دانشگاه تهران در مقطع کارشناسی نوبت دوم شبانه دارم.
> دیپلم مجدد هم بعد از اعتراض زیست 19.75  فیزیک 19.25 شیمی 19.25 ریاضی 20 عربی 17.75 و زمین شناسی 11 شدم.


مگه میشه با رشته ریاضی تربیت بدنی خوند تربیت بدنی مخصوص تجربی هاست چون فیزیولوژی دارن تا اسکلت بندی و قلب و تنفس که ریاضی و انسانی ندارن
بعد چطور شما دیپ مجددت تجربی هست

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ثبت نام دور دوم خیلی وقته وجود نداره !


برای شما شاید وجود نداشته باشه!!!توی اسفند کسانی که فرصت نکردن ثبت نام کنن دوباره یک فرصتی بهشون میدن که بتونن ثبت نام کنن!

----------


## wizard2015

> من از سنجش پرسیدم گفتن کسی که یه دیپلم انسانی و یه تجربی داره با هرکدومش میتونه ریاضی شرکت کنه و مشکلی نیست. فقط کسی که دیپلم اولش مثلا تجربی بوده باشه اگه بخواد در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه باید همون دیپلم اول رو وارد کنه. این تبصره به سفارش شخص آقای عمادی بوده و برای مقابله با کسایی که میخواستن از طریق دیپلم مجدد قانون رو دور بزنن. 
> برای اولین بار تو زندگیم خوش شانسی آوردم! دیپلم اول من ریاضی بود و امسال مجدد تجربی گرفتم (البته هنوز سوابق رو وارد سامانه ساهت نکردن) الان فقط حق دارم با دیپلم تجربیم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم که خدا رو شکر امسال نمره های خوبی توش گرفتم. البته با کمک رئیس محترم حوزه که 7 نمره فیزیک بهم رسوند. زمین شناسی هم کلا صفر بودم با کمک بازرس آموزش پرورش تونستم 11 بگیرم و فارغ التحصیل بشم.


شما با کدوم شماره تماس گرفتین ؟

----------


## wizard2015

> برداشت من اینه : یه بدشانسی مثل من که دیپلم اولم تجربیه و دی ماه دیپلم مجدد رشته ریاضی گرفتم فقط با دیپلم اولم میتونم تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم....یعنی همه زحمتام هدر رفت...اون دسته از دوستان هم که دیپلم اولشون ریاضی یا انسانی بوده فقط در صورتی میتونن از دیپلم مجددشون استفاده کنن که دیپلم مجددشون مطابق با رشته کنکوری که میخوان در اون شرکت کنن باشه مثلا برای کنکور تجربی اگه دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفته باشن میتونن استفاده کنن ولی اگه انسانی باشه نمیتونن ازش استفاده کنن....





> *
>  @Weed Master  @daniad
>  
> 
> Be ga raftim*





> هرچی میخام بیخیالی طی کنم و خودمو گول بزنم
> 
> اما نمیشه!
> 
> حیف





> برای شما شاید وجود نداشته باشه!!!توی اسفند کسانی که فرصت نکردن ثبت نام کنن دوباره یک فرصتی بهشون میدن که بتونن ثبت نام کنن!


*دوستان عزیز وضعیت من هم مثل شماست  دیپلم اصلیم تجربیه و دیپلم دومم ریاضیه . قصد شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی  رو هم دارم . اینا ظلم بزرگی در حق ما کردن تاثیرو مستقیم کردن ، ترمیمو که  برقرار نکردن و انتظار دارن ما چجوری سوابقمونو ببریم بالا ؟ نمیزارم  آیندمو تباه کنن . من که کنکور ثبت نام کردم و سوابق دیپ دومو دادم بدون  مشکل هم ثبت شد.پیشنهاد منم اینه که شما هم ثبت نام کنین.پارسال که این  تبصره نبود امسال یهویی خلق الساعه گذاشتن ان شاء الله با اعتراضاتی که می کنیم این تبصره برداشته میشه فقط جدا باید اعتراض بکنیم نباید بزاریم آیندمونو به بازی بگیرن*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *دوستان عزیز وضعیت من هم مثل شماست  دیپلم اصلیم تجربیه و دیپلم دومم ریاضیه . قصد شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی  رو هم دارم . اینا ظلم بزرگی در حق ما کردن تاثیرو مستقیم کردن ، ترمیمو که  برقرار نکردن و انتظار دارن ما چجوری سوابقمونو ببریم بالا ؟ نمیزارم  آیندمو تباه کنن . من که کنکور ثبت نام کردم و سوابق دیپ دومو دادم بدون  مشکل هم ثبت شد.پیشنهاد منم اینه که شما هم ثبت نام کنین.پارسال که این  تبصره نبود امسال یهویی خلق الساعه گذاشتن ان شاء الله با اعتراضاتی که می کنیم این تبصره برداشته میشه فقط جدا باید اعتراض بکنیم نباید بزاریم آیندمونو به بازی بگیرن*


داداش به هیچ وجه با سنجش شوخی نکن که این مسئله دیگه شوخی سرش بر نمیداره...مسئله ی اینده ی شماست...حالا چه دارن با ایندت بازی میکنن یا....شما حق نداری با آینده ی خودت بازی کنی...طبق تبصره ی 5 ص 14 دفترچه ازمون سراسری سال 95 شمایی که دیپلم اولت تجربی بوده میتونی با دیپلم اولت در هر گروه ازمایشی که دلت خاست مثل رییاضی یا تجربی یا انسانی شرکت کنی ولی با دیپلم دومت فقط حق شرکت در همون گروه ازمایشی رو داری که باهاش دیپلم گرفتی!!!!الان شما چون دیپ دومت ریاضی بوده باید حتما با دیپ دومت فقط حق داری کنکور ریاضی بدی!!اگر الان هم برات کدش ثبت شده باشه بازم حتی اگر پزشکی قبول شی زمان ثبت نام در دانشگاه دستت رو میشه که تخلف کردی و علاوه بر این که از کنکور محروم میشی قبولیت هم لغو میکنن!!!هر چه سریع تر ویرایش بزنید کد دیپلم تجربیتون رو وارد کنید...این اتفاقیه که برای کل کشور افتاده و مختص شما فقط نیست..لااقل خودتون ایندتون رو تباه نکنید...موفق باشید!

----------


## Lara27

وای چقدر تاپیک . چرا جو کنکور یهو این شد؟؟؟؟
جنگ قابل تحملتر بود به نظرم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> وای چقدر تاپیک . چرا جو کنکور یهو این شد؟؟؟؟
> جنگ قابل تحملتر بود به نظرم


تودیگه چرا؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> تودیگه چرا؟


من ادم نیستم؟؟؟؟ سنگم ؟؟؟
جو خیلی بد شده .

----------


## Milad.Bt

> من ادم نیستم؟؟؟؟ سنگم ؟؟؟
> جو خیلی بد شده .


میگم دوتا دیپلم داری یا سر این تاثیر معدل اعصابتــ خرد شده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دوستان معدلم 19.04است میخام کنکور96تجربی بدم دیپم مجددبگیرم عایا :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :2:

----------


## Lara27

> میگم دوتا دیپلم داری یا سر این تاثیر معدل اعصابتــ خرد شده


نه من دوتا دیپلم ندارم ..ولی جو جوریه ادم وحشت میکنه که هر لحظه یه اتفاق بد دیگه ای بیفته

----------


## Milad.Bt

> نه من دوتا دیپلم ندارم ..ولی جو جوریه ادم وحشت میکنه که هر لحظه یه اتفاق بد دیگه ای بیفته


دیگه بدتر از اینا چی قراره بشه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lara27

> دیگه بدتر از اینا چی قراره بشه؟


کنکورو بردارن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> کنکورو بردارن


 :Yahoo (110): خوبه دیگه واقعا...ایکاش میشد اما نمیشه :Yahoo (4): 
خب اینجا بحث نکنیم ب تایپکــ مربوط نیست :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ali.sarlak

[QUOTE=khaan;730738]

ممنون لطف کردی[/Qسلام.میشه ایمیلتون رو بدبد؟من یه کاری با شما دارم

----------

